
Leap Year: (Example 2) This program checks whether year is a leap year - lnolte
http://newnxa.blogspot.com/2017/03/leap-year-example-2-this-program-checks.html%20Done
======
DrScump
correct link:

[https://newnxa.blogspot.com/2017/03/leap-year-
example-2-this...](https://newnxa.blogspot.com/2017/03/leap-year-
example-2-this-program-checks.html)

Fails on years before leap years were instituted or the Gregorian/Julian
switch, of course, but it handles future basics properly.

